# Trick or Treat



## CBentre (Oct 27, 2012)

Just a early halloween gift for the GRF crew. Hope no one gets offended.


----------



## butcher (Oct 27, 2012)

just curious what the rest of the periodical chart looks like


----------



## stihl88 (Oct 27, 2012)

Can we see some Barium?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 27, 2012)

Who said copper wasn't worth as much as gold.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 27, 2012)

acpeacemaker said:


> Who said copper wasn't worth as much as gold.


It's MY new precious metal!!!!! 8)


----------



## Geo (Oct 27, 2012)

watch out guys. dont you see the sign behind them? they keep an attack gator. lol


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 27, 2012)

I sense an elemental calendar in the making!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 27, 2012)

The 3 coinage metals are represented. I love it.

Is CBentre Noxx's brother? I can really see our great, youthful mentor Noxx doing this.


----------



## CBentre (Oct 28, 2012)

Before this gets out of hand, this is not my photo. It's floating around on face book, I merely thought it would be a great way for some of you to enjoy your Halloween. @GSP, I wish I was related that would sure help with the teaching and studies. Although my father did leave before I was born from what I hear he did relocate in Quebec to reside with his family.HHmmm maybe I should look into that. LOL enjoy guys here is the link to avoid legal matters. https://www.facebook.com/IFeakingLoveScience?ref=stream


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok my inner perv is manifesting, giving new meaning to terms, such as
inquarting
precipitating
dropping with s&m, sorry smb,

oh the possibilities....


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 28, 2012)

CBentre said:


> Before this gets out of hand, this is not my photo. It's floating around on face book, I merely thought it would be a great way for some of you to enjoy your Halloween. @GSP, I wish I was related that would sure help with the teaching and studies. Although my father did leave before I was born from what I hear he did relocate in Quebec to reside with his family.HHmmm maybe I should look into that. LOL enjoy guys here is the link to avoid legal matters. https://www.facebook.com/IFeakingLoveScience?ref=stream



Don't follow that link! There is a picture of some heavy metals... oh my eyes! :mrgreen:


----------



## whizzard (Oct 28, 2012)

I recently processed some 14K gold filled jewellery. I 1st did a nitric acid leech to remove most of the base metals and then decanted & filtered. I then put what was left in conc AR and refluxed but there is still flakes of a undissolved brilliant white metal. The jewellery was 14K yellow gold with some intrinsic white metal parts which i assumed were 14K white gold. The jewellery was very slightly magnetic but i have tested the left over flakes and they are not magnetic. Surely if the white metal was white gold or platinum it would have dissolved in the hot conc AR? Has anyone got any idea's of what the metal can be and tests i can do to confirm this? I will be grateful for any comments! 8)


----------



## CBentre (Oct 28, 2012)

g_axelsson said:


> CBentre said:
> 
> 
> > Before this gets out of hand, this is not my photo. It's floating around on face book, I merely thought it would be a great way for some of you to enjoy your Halloween. @GSP, I wish I was related that would sure help with the teaching and studies. Although my father did leave before I was born from what I hear he did relocate in Quebec to reside with his family.HHmmm maybe I should look into that. LOL enjoy guys here is the link to avoid legal matters. https://www.facebook.com/IFeakingLoveScience?ref=stream
> ...



Lol, just for the record those heavy metals were not there when I'd advised that link. If it weren't for those pesky rules I'd removed the link. Oh my eyes is right.
Edited for spelling


----------



## whizzard (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi anyone! I am new to the forum and i think i posted that last message in the wrong place i was just trying to post a general message for anyone to read and maybe get some helpful comments. Where should i have posted the message?


----------



## CBentre (Oct 28, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Hi anyone! I am new to the forum and i think i posted that last message in the wrong place i was just trying to post a general message for anyone to read and maybe get some helpful comments. Where should i have posted the message?


I think it would go in the processes/help needed . Cheers


----------



## butcher (Oct 28, 2012)

whizzard,
Notice the girl on the far left, that may be your problem.

Did you add 3 parts silver and melt the 14k gold to bring the karat of gold down to about 6K, before trying to part the gold and silver in nitric acid?

If not then you could of had gold protecting the silver from the nitric acid, when moving to aqua regia this silver will form a crust and protect the gold from the acid. 

I feel your problem is from lack of in-quartering the karat gold, which would give trouble in nitric acid or aqua regia, and silver is your culprit now.


----------



## CBentre (Oct 28, 2012)

butcher said:


> whizzard,
> Notice the girl on the far left, that may be your problem.
> 
> Did you add 3 parts silver and melt the 14k gold to bring the karat of gold down to about 6K, before trying to part the gold and silver in nitric acid?
> ...



Well I'm glad someone got some educational use out of this, well done butcher.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 28, 2012)

butcher said:


> whizzard,
> Notice the girl on the far left, that may be your problem.
> 
> Did you add 3 parts silver and melt the 14k gold to bring the karat of gold down to about 6K, before trying to part the gold and silver in nitric acid?
> ...


Richard, he's talking about gold filled, not karat jewelry. Isn't his process correct for gold filled?


----------



## qst42know (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm no chemist but that looks like one of those eclectic alloys.


----------



## butcher (Oct 28, 2012)

I seen the 14K, and totally missed the gold fill part, my mistake, I guess looking at those girls will cause a guy to have an accident (very distracting) I better pay more attention.

Now what were we talking about?
Oh yea gold fill well the girl on the left could still be a problem silver, or any other of those metallic girls, as gold fill can have all most any metal, lead and tin are also possible trouble makers, as well as one metal in solution shoving out another, you know how them girls like attention.
Now what were we talking about?

Oh yea girls.
Or was it metals?
I cannot seem to pay attention.
I am going to change pages before I get in real trouble here.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 28, 2012)

Is this what people keep talking about. That they learn better from more pictures instead of reading. Then of course, you have the guy saying he doesn't like to read, he's more of the hands on type.


----------



## butcher (Oct 28, 2012)

I bet my wife would say I had better be a hands off type.

Or I might feel the iron from a cast iron skillet on my scull, see how I liked that metal, it might also bring my eyes back in focus.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 28, 2012)

A little extra salt peter in your reactions will keep you on the straight and narrow. :lol:


----------



## Geo (Oct 28, 2012)

getting back to the original post. if you add all three together, would the sum of the total be greater than the sum of the individual parts. im trying to picture the alloy that would be produced.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 28, 2012)

Definitely divorcium.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 28, 2012)

qst42know said:


> Definitely divorcium.


 :lol:


----------



## CBentre (Oct 28, 2012)

:lol:


qst42know said:


> Definitely divorcium.


----------



## MMFJ (Oct 29, 2012)

Wonder what type of elemental reactions we could produce by taking all these 'metals' (perhaps separated, though in combinations would make for further interesting study...), mixing in a bit of heated liquid (which of course would further 'warm' when in contact with the 'skin' of the metal) and agitating with various friction-creating methods?

Of course, to get the most from our experimentation, we'd need to pay close attention to the metals while they are 'bathing' in the liquids, viewing them closely (and often), occasionally using our hands and/or other 'rotational tools' to further excite the process and, above all else, certainly utilize proper protection!

Ain't talking about PM refining fun???


----------



## Geo (Oct 29, 2012)

i was thinking more like : Getchasomonium.


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 30, 2012)

Divorcium is a post transition metal. Allimonyium is a poor metal. They are in the same group I believe.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 30, 2012)

Castratium could be a bi-product.


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Oct 30, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> Castratium could be a bi-product.


...in that case you'd be a candidate for a strapadictomy.


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 1, 2012)

butcher said:


> just curious what the rest of the periodical chart looks like




Yikes! Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 1, 2012)

Is that Noxx or has Lead stolen his golden shoes?


----------



## butcher (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on guys, are we going to have to delete this thread.


----------

